# New goat, what breed?



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, so my newly banded boer isn't newly banded or a boer, lol. They waited for the band to do its job before telling me to come get him so that part is nice. They found him as a baby on the side of the road about a year and a half ago. He is friendly but doesn't have any manners.
Can anyone help with what his breed might be? Also do you see any issues with him that I need to address? He's been eating Equine Senior but I'm in the process of switching him to my mixture. Thank you


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He almost looks like a nigerian dwarf, how tall is he? I guess that he is some kind of alpine cross.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> He almost looks like a nigerian dwarf, how tall is he? I guess that he is some kind of alpine cross.


I don't know exactly how tall he is, but his head is up nearer to my waist (I'm 5'6") and is quite a bit taller than my others that are all supposed to be Pygmies.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

He looks like he could have a bit of boer in him, look at those airplane ears. Perhaps also Alpine, Nigerian Dwarf, or Pygmy, but it's hard to tell.

He definitely is handsome, whatever breed he is. What's his name?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Possibly a fainter, maybe crossed? I'm not too familiar with them but I think the black and white pattern is common. As far as feeding, wethers are best off on just grass hay, no grain.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Possibly a fainter, maybe crossed? I'm not too familiar with them but I think the black and white pattern is common. As far as feeding, wethers are best off on just grass hay, no grain.


That brings up a question I have. When everyone says grain, does that mean any type of feed, such as pellets? I'm not feeding them much and half of the ration I give them is BOSS and alfalfa pellets. He is in with the pygmy buckling I just banded this weekend and my 3-4 year old pygmy buck. They all came from homes where they were fed different types of feed daily. One got sweet feed from TSC, one Purina Sheep & Goat Pellet and one Equine Senior. They all arrived this past weekend. I don't think this one got to browse a pasture at all but the other two did.

The boys have to share a pasture with my girls so I'm trying to find the schedule for them to take their turns. Yesterday the girls got the first shift and the boys got second shift. Today the girls didn't want to come in and got the whole day, so tomorrow I'll let the boys out first and see if they will go in better mid day. Then the girls can have second shift. They come in really easy at bed time.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> He looks like he could have a bit of boer in him, look at those airplane ears. Perhaps also Alpine, Nigerian Dwarf, or Pygmy, but it's hard to tell.
> 
> He definitely is handsome, whatever breed he is. What's his name?


Thank you. His name is Ralphie. He has only lived with horses prior to this but seems to be adjusting to living with goats just fine. The horses that live here came and hung out right by their pen today and he didn't seem interested in them.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

By grains, I mean feed that is high in carbohydrates. Usually this means an actual grain product which may have other things added like molasses. Hay pellets should be ok in moderation. I'm not sure about the nutritional value of BOSS - when I've fed it I've only given a large handful, I don't imagine that would hurt. But health-wise they probably don't need more than pasture or hay, the pellets would just be for a treat or handling them.

I looked up some pictures of myotonics (fainters) and I'm 90% sure that's what he is:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks like a fainter


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He looks like a fainter or a fainter cross. He is handsome! Have you noticed any stiffening of the legs when he gets spooked or if walking over things?


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, he really does look like a fainter. I just thought they were really small like pygmies and ND.

I haven't noticed any leg stiffening but I will try to watch more tomorrow.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Myotonics aka Fainters can get up to 180 lbs.. Mine weighs 80. He is a beautiful boy no matter what his breed.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

If he is a fainter, you will love the breed! They have the greatest personality


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

alikat72 said:


> Wow, he really does look like a fainter. I just thought they were really small like pygmies and ND.
> 
> I haven't noticed any leg stiffening but I will try to watch more tomorrow.


Try getting some old tin pie pans and sneak up on him and bang em. If he stiffens or falls over he is a fainter

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I didn't see any stiffening yesterday or today. Not even when he was relaxing next to the yard and my yapper dog ran up and started barking at him. He is very sweet. When we all go on a walk thru the pasture, he stays right next to me like he's on a leash. Silly boy.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He may not have a high degree of myotonia if he is a fainter. I find my fainters to be like puppy dogs, always beside us as we walk.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

He definitely has a lot of fainter in him!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Not all fainters faint. I have several purebred gals that produce kids that faint and have never stiffened themselves.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

We owned a fainter when I was a kid that never fainted. I agree, I think that's what he is.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I scared the faint outta mine  But yep, looks like a fainter and if you wanna do pellets, do a alfalfa or grass pelleted feed. Non working goats dont need grains and wethers really dont.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

L


Fenn Farms 
fennfarmsgoats.com
Facebook.com/fennfarms


----------



## mburnsch (Apr 26, 2014)

He is very handsome!! I have never seen or dealt with fainters, (my parents had Nubians when I was growing up) but the descriptions you guys gave of them falling over when scared made me laugh out loud!!  I can picture it! Too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

